# Ipswich Mayor Up close with snakes



## Sturdy (Nov 2, 2010)

Ipswich Mayor talks about the upcoming Scales & Tails Reptile Festival

[video=youtube;NGwxE3Gq9VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGwxE3Gq9VQ[/video]

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Ipswich Mayor

*[video=youtube;NGwxE3Gq9VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGwxE3Gq9VQ[/video]*


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA GOOD MEDIA for once


----------



## yommy (Nov 2, 2010)

Go QLD good to see people of influence interested in our hobby and getting the word out there. Should be a great day.


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 5, 2010)

Not only is the Mayor supporting our Reptile Festival on the 13/11/10 but he has also donated $2000 to AFTCRA for the work that they are doing with their turtle research. I think we need more Pollies like our Mayor here in Ipswich Paul Pisasale. He's one of the good ones.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 5, 2010)

Our mayor (in Darwin) heads up the cane toad capturing program
and launched frog watch, so he's okay too.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 5, 2010)

he seems like a great bloke! maybe a little nervous but good on him for backing the fest and the AFTCRA cause.

donks


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 5, 2010)

lol, three seconds after the video ends hes like "GET IT OFF!!!!" nah, sounds like a good bloke.............sux im in vic
we never seem to get reptile shows


----------



## redsnake (Nov 5, 2010)

the reptile festival is looking to be a good one 

im so gonna be there


----------



## -Peter (Nov 5, 2010)

Definately thumbs up on this. Nice work Joy and co.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 5, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> he seems like a great bloke! maybe a little nervous but good on him for backing the fest and the AFTCRA cause.
> 
> donks


That was the first time he had ever held a snake..... Good on him! He's a huge fan of ours. We are very appreciative of his support.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 5, 2010)

TRYING to make it this year ...so hope to see you lot ...should be a great day ...do ya think I should wear a set of goggles to avoid the eggs thrown at me as I enter the door now ? 
dont worry I will be packing a carton of eggs myself


----------



## patonthego (Nov 5, 2010)

Still waiting on a call from you Joy. Kellie is keen to help as well.


----------

